# jeep comanche



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

any one plow with a 1985-1990 jeep comanche


----------



## ICindrich (Dec 21, 2005)

My plow came off of a jeep cherokee, which is basicly a comache with half a frame, and the previous owner said that it plowed pretty good. Beware of those older 242 straight sixes though, I've seen a bunch of them with phantom overheating problems.


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

Don't worry about the straight 6. it wasn't available until 87 and that was/still is a fantastic motor. You want to avoid at all costs the 2.8 V6.


----------



## Plowlikehell (Nov 29, 2004)

Here is my Cherokee pushing slush









The plow setup is off a YJ

Sorry for how small it is, my buddy filmed it with a cell phone. Plus I wasnt going that fast.


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

Heres my 1980 cherokee plowing. Is the commanche the J20 truck? There is a guy wanting to buy my northman plow setup to put on a J20 1980 model. I have a 258 6cyl in it with 81k and never have had over heating problems.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9371&d=1107720326 Go Rusty Go


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

So now it is a Dodge Dakota and A commanche?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Stuffdeer said:


> So now it is a Dodge Dakota and A commanche?


You forgot about the, F250, F350 diesel, Bronco, Bobcat, Polaris Ranger and the Dodge 2500 diesel.:waving:
And his grampa wants a GMC....


----------



## Northman (Feb 6, 2005)

*Opps*

My bad, just looked at the years the poster stated, 85-90 the small downsized years. Not the real Jeep years.


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

i want to know if the jeep camanche (TRUCK) would be a good plow truck basing off of my dad he owned a jeep comanche and loved it then he went to a 1993 dodge dakota it was a good truck but some problems they said would happen. (none with plows) so dont know how they would handle a plow


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

SnoFarmer said:


> And his grampa wants a GMC....


...and a semi!:waving:


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Does the color matter. Oh, and I assume it's ok if it's 2wd, because you might convert it. Of course, an allison trans is a must as well. :salute:


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

My first plow truck was an 88 comanche. I really wish I still had it. throw a set of bfg at tires on it and some ballast in the back and a 7' blade on it and never look back. Mine would stall the truck in 4low before it would spin a tire. And it took a pile made by a loader to stop it. Wish I never would have sold that truck and want to find another. However if you are a really big guy I would advise against it. There isn't as much interior room as in a full size truck.


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

HEY watchamakalit

did u have any problems with the comanche. if so what were they. pros and cons of the truck with the plow.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

the 242 has carb problems


----------



## watchamakalit (Jan 11, 2004)

For the years he is looking at he won't have to worry about carb. Everything he will find will be fuel injected. The 242 aka 4.0L never came carberated. The predessesor (258ci) did come carberated and did have some issues. 


I really honestly have no complaints about my comanche. The only thing I could have asked for was more interior space. I only had a 6.5' plow on mine. I kinda wish I had a 7' on it. It is like any other truck, take care of it and it will take care of you. But if you neglect it, it will neglect you.


----------



## westernboy16 (Nov 2, 2005)

hey thanks all i was really happy yo here that people actually plowed with them. just one problem is that they are very hard to come by the closest one to minnesota is like 300 miles away. THAXS again


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

my bad thats right


----------



## Greensway (Nov 2, 2002)

I bought one new in 1988, put a 2 meter meyer on it.
That one was a great plow truck! Like someone said, it would move anything in front of it.
The only problems it had were blowing serpentine belts in 2 ft. snow!
Left real good dents in the hood too!
Got real good at replacing quick - it was always blowing snow when it happened.
I wish there were Blizzard plows back then.. it would have been a real terror with a 810!


----------

